# Tip to save forum threads to disk....



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I've never seen this posted anyplace- if you try to save a good thread here at TSG from your browser as an .htm (Webpage, complete) it will not allow you to....but, if you hit the *Printable Version button* under the "Thread Tools" drop down arrow at the top of the page, you can then Save As....and it gives you a good text version, with *working hyperlinks* minus all the pretty pictures.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I can save web pages here 3 ways.

Web Page, Complete - save the html page and makes folder with image and other parts of the web page.

Web Page, HTML Only - saves just the one html file. But all is there and the links work. Plus I am replying from the saved page. I can not use the Quick Reply but can the advance reply but then again clicking on it I am now here at the site.

Text file - Is very hard to read.

Then I can do all 3 with the Printable Version too.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow saving the Web Page, Complete it saved other pages here too in the folder.
Like these html pages - homepage, main forum page, About Us page, counter, external-Like a plain text of one of the pages here some where, FAQ, Legal, search and urchin.
He hee the urchin.html is blank but the code in it says

'Dexter is a good dog' is I guess edexter that I have.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Good tip :up:

Did notice however that some images do come thru:

LINK

A really big one about 2/3 the way down the page.

Is there any way to wind up more than 75 posts to this 'printable' page?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also Save As... an MHT file, which preserves all of the links, another option. I use it for capturing instructions with graphics from websites into a single file.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

JohnWill, will you explain that 'MHT file' thingy for us less-than-pro users? Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Archived Web Page. When you save a Web page as Web archive, the Web page saves this information in Multipurpose Internet Mail Extension HTML (MHTML) format with a .MHT file extension. All relative links in the Web page are remapped and the embedded content is included in the .MHT file. The absolute references or hyperlinks on the Web page remain unchanged and the .MHT file is viewed using Internet Explorer

If you do a "save as" from an IE window, you can select the format to save. It creates a single file with all the graphics intact, handy for some uses.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Another possibility:
Favorites/ Add/ check the box "make available offline"


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have also wanted to save parts of a web page and find that it is easy if I high light what I want and with images I can copy and paste it into netscape mail. 
Then save the email. 
Now you have to do a double check if you paste images in it so move the draft from the draft folder to your inbox and then open it.
If you see it all then you can go to file, save-as and pick file.
Then you can pick from the drop down .eml, all files, HTML files, text files.
So I pick html. Nice thing too is sometimes saving web pages with images it saves a folder for the images and saving it this way you have just the one .html file but the images are in that file.


----------



## peril0us (Oct 13, 2003)

Stoner said:


> Good tip :up:
> 
> Did notice however that some images do come thru:
> 
> ...


This looks like a glitch - pictures should be removed for the printable page, or atleast there should be an option to remove.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If a printable page shows images and you do not want them try going to your profile http://forums.techguy.org/profile.php?do=editoptions and then go down to " Thread Display Options, Visible Post Elements" and uncheck the boxes there.


----------

